# Грыжа Шморля у ребёнка



## olenkasolo (30 Апр 2022)

Добрый день.
Прошу подсказать, как быть, кто сталкивался.
Дочь 11.5 лет, без лишнего веса: рост 165, вес 53. С 8 лет занималась волейболом, за этот год выросла на 13 см примерно, начались боли в мышцах на уровне поясницы. Видимое напряжение слева, как бугор, потом проходило само, так же появлялось само. Спорт прервали пока, сделали мрт, а там левосторонний сколиоз и грыжа Шморля. Прошу знатоков оценить масштаб бедствия, запись в спортдиспансер через неделю, не раньше.

Снимок прилагаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2022)

Норма.
Спортивная нагрузка на детский позвоночник, когда хрящи крепче костей, всегда формирует грыжи Шморля.


----------



## olenkasolo (1 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Норма.


Спасибо за внимание к теме, доктор!
То есть, нет повода для ограничений?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Май 2022)

Если минимальный перелом тела позвонка с формированием грыжи Шморля не является поводом для ограничений, то конечно.
На тренировках-разминках, поднимают друг друга на спину?


----------



## olenkasolo (1 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На тренировках-разминках, поднимают друг друга на спину?


Нет, не припомню такого, это ж не борьба. Тяжести тоже не тягают, чтобы рост не тормозить (есть ли связь, не знаю). Планка, отжимания, бег, прыжки.

Про перелом недопоняла, он стал причиной?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Май 2022)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Нет, не припомню такого, это ж не борьба. Тяжести тоже не тягают, чтобы рост не тормозить (есть ли связь, не знаю). Планка, отжимания, бег, прыжки.


И хорошо. Значит не спорт, а общеразвивающая нагрузка.



olenkasolo написал(а):


> Про перелом недопоняла, он стал причиной?


Грыжа Шморля это вдавливание пульпозного ядра в тело позвонка. То есть, кость прогибается под давлением несжимаемой жидкости - считай, микро-микро травма.


----------



## olenkasolo (2 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И хорошо. Значит не спорт, а общеразвивающая нагрузка.


Это СДЮШОР,  много упражнений на резкость, координацию и прыжки, тяжести не поднимают - работа только со своим весом. Тренажерка с утяжелением только на ноги была у нас лично только уже в универе, с 16-17 лет.
Просто не понимаем - можно ли продолжать? Летом сборы, тренировки каждый день и не одна. Из утяжелений - передачи набивным мячом 2 кг и всякое с резинками, махи, ускорения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Май 2022)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Просто не понимаем - можно ли продолжать? Летом сборы, тренировки каждый день и не одна. Из утяжелений - передачи набивным мячом 2 кг и всякое с резинками, махи, ускорения.


Можно, если не болит, все можно.
Заболит - полечить и снова можно.
Если вы были не тренированны, то все бы болячки труднее поддавались ремиссии.


----------

